# Briggs Crankshaft swap?



## Okie294life (Nov 7, 2020)

I have a mower with a Briggs intek 6.75hp on it, has some rod knock. Would like to replace it with the 175cc Briggs off a pressure washer. My question is would the crank flywheel and brake be interchangeable? I have considered taking the crank and flywheel out of the mower and swapping with the pressure washer.


----------

